# Bought a new house, don't know what kind of grass to seed with.



## NClakelawn (Feb 24, 2021)

I just bought a new home on Lake Norman in Mooresville, North Carolina. The lawn is riddled with all kinds of weeds, I used tenacity but it only killed about a third of the weeds. So I'm going to just manually pull the weeds by hand (as many as I can).

Can someone recommend which grass seed to over seed with please???

I don't know which type of grass is currently there. I'm planning on seeding mid March.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Looks like you have either bermuda or zoysia that is currently dormant. In that case DO NOT overseed, both of those grasses will fill in with fertilizer and good mowing practices. The first thing you need to do is to get a pre emergent down and start dealing with the weeds. A good 3-way product will take care of most of the broadleaf stuff and since it looks like you have some poa you can treat that with some image. Check out my journal I have an extra lot that looked very similar to this last year and have completely turned it around.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Could also be a neglected cool season lawn that has become encroached with nimblewill. A lot of the neglected cool season lawns in NC will turn to something like this, too. There's a ton of Nimblewill in large patches my older neighborhood in old lawns that can take up 50% of the lawn.

There is some clumping fescue in there. That's the only 'grass' I can tell that is in there, and that's stuff I rip out of my fescue lawn anyway.

If you want to go fescue, two potential options:
a) Wait until July, and start treating the warm season stuff (whatever it is; bermuda, nimblewill, zoysia) when it greens up in the summer heat. You could use a selective postemergent such as pylex ($, alternative being roundup for lawns crabgrass destroyer). It takes 3-4 applications, some precise spraying, and usually favorable to mix with triclopyr or tenacity. Pretty hard to selectively control the warm season grasses...and too much effort when you wouldn't be saving much cool season grass there as what we can see is clumping and not a good TTTF strain.
b) Wait until around 4-July, and glypho the lawn. Repeat in August. Rennovate around 15-Sep with fescue seed.

If you want to go warm season, spray glypho now to kill the clumping fescue and it's winter weed friends while the warm season stuff is still dormant. And then either sod or seed depending on whatever warm grass you want to use based on the best practices for establishing it for whatever grass type you select.

You seem to have a lot of sun so bermuda may be a choice, but if you don't want a dormant lawn from November - May then you either need to overseed with PRG in the Bermuda every Fall, or otherwise consider fescue. Fescue can stay green year round in charlotte. It barely goes dormant for just 3-4 weeks in Jan/Feb before waking back up, and with irrigation (2x per week in July/Aug) you can keep it out of summer dormancy too but be prepared for ~$150+/mo in water charges during those months.


----------



## NClakelawn (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks guys. Quick question. Spay or Pull these weeds below?

Like I said I sprayed with tenacity & it really didn't faze these much. So I started pulling weeds yesterday for about an hour. I didn't get very far it seems like my lawn is half grass & half weeds. I'm figuring the whole lawn will take me about 10-15 hours. I don't mind doing it here and there over the two weeks if this is the best way to make my lawn Look better than the know it all next door neighbor lady's. Our lawns are attached and have basically the same amount of weeds currently. She thinks I'm wasting my time end it it's not gonna make a difference. So now I'm trying to prove a point.

I have crab grass & some other stuff that's pretty basic to pull up, but these pictures are the weeds that are everywhere.

I'm going to be left with a lot of bald spots in my lawn, so I'm planning on seeding with some Bermuda in April (I know I should wait, but I'll do it again in late summer or early fall). So I have about a month to get rid of these weeds before it time to try to grow some grass.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you are going with seeded bermuda, then blanket spray round up. You want to use regular straight round up (nothing else mix in with it).


----------

